# Freight container from UK to Alexandria



## yasmin and hany (May 27, 2010)

Hi There

Were just preparing for our move in July weve had a few quotes from Freight companies here in the uk but does anyone have any recomendations if they used a good company to transport there stuff from the UK to Alexandria port ?

thanks
Sarah:


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

yasmin and hany said:


> Hi There
> 
> Were just preparing for our move in July weve had a few quotes from Freight companies here in the uk but does anyone have any recomendations if they used a good company to transport there stuff from the UK to Alexandria port ?
> 
> ...



We moved to Hurghada from England and used a freight company that we knew somone else had used, they were very good but I don't think I am able to name them as it would be advertising


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

speedwing said:


> We moved to Hurghada from England and used a freight company that we knew somone else had used, they were very good but I don't think I am able to name them as it would be advertising


I might be wrong but I think you are able to provide the name of a company if you are responding to queries and you don't have any link with that company - well anyway I have provided details when I have responded to questions and it doesn't seem to have been a problem


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi 

Yes if you have a company you have used in the past then by all means recommended them

Maiden


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

We used Dolphin Movers who are based in Enfield, they do a door to door service and were very good Tel 0208884700


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

yes they do, it's Dolphin Movers - Moving Company


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

yasmin and hany said:


> Hi There
> 
> Were just preparing for our move in July weve had a few quotes from Freight companies here in the uk but does anyone have any recomendations if they used a good company to transport there stuff from the UK to Alexandria port ?
> 
> ...


We used Crown Relocations when moving from Shanghai to Cairo. Excellent service both ends. They also have offices in UK. Stuff came in via Alex docks.

Beware, deal only with the registered office at this end. We had a phone call from someone offering to deliver to us immediately for 1000LE two days before the ships arrival in port (tracking of your goods is available on line).

Expect to pay customs tax before delivery to your home.


----------



## leyte6519 (May 4, 2008)

how much did u pay for the custom tax if you do not mind responding to my question? I am planning to move to Egypt from US and hoping to ship my household goods. I do not have a lot to move but it would be nice to have my household with me to take there. I did send crown relocation an app. for the estimate hopefully they will respond to my quote quickly.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

leyte6519 said:


> how much did u pay for the custom tax if you do not mind responding to my question? I am planning to move to Egypt from US and hoping to ship my household goods. I do not have a lot to move but it would be nice to have my household with me to take there. I did send crown relocation an app. for the estimate hopefully they will respond to my quote quickly.


We shipped about 8 cu metres of household goods. 

Charges total was 5313EGP, which were broken down as, Delivery Order 1661EGP, Duties 1100EGP, Taxes 802EGP, Bonded Charges 1750EGP. 

Shipment was not released until all money was paid.

Hope this helps. I believe some of the charges are made according to how the customs people feel on the day. Crown will probably send you a list of items that you cannot bring into Egypt (coming from China statues of Buddha etc. were included in this).


----------



## janaadam (Aug 23, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

gw4khq said:


> Crown will probably send you a list of items that you cannot bring into Egypt (coming from China statues of Buddha etc. were included in this).


So Buddhists aren't allowed entry to Egypt, or just aren't allowed to practice in Egypt?! Can't believe customs refuse these, it's just ridiculous.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Sam said:


> So Buddhists aren't allowed entry to Egypt, or just aren't allowed to practice in Egypt?! Can't believe customs refuse these, it's just ridiculous.


Extract from paperwork.

Prohibited Items: 
Following items are absolutely prohibited and if shipped will be confiscated by customs authorities. High penalty charges will occur and delay in customs clearance process! 

- Alcohol 
- Firearms of any kind 
- Daggers / swords even as decorative item 
- Fossils, animal trophies 
- None Islamic statues or decorative items such as Buddha's 
- Seeds, Plants 
- Any kind of Telephones including wireless and mobile phones 
- Pornographic Materials 
- Offensive Materials towards Islam 
- Narcotics or Drugs


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gw4khq said:


> Extract from paperwork.
> 
> Prohibited Items:
> Following items are absolutely prohibited and if shipped will be confiscated by customs authorities. High penalty charges will occur and delay in customs clearance process!
> ...





None Islamic statues or decorative items such as Buddha's ... so I am guessing no Christian material


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

gw4khq said:


> Extract from paperwork.
> 
> Prohibited Items:
> Following items are absolutely prohibited and if shipped will be confiscated by customs authorities. High penalty charges will occur and delay in customs clearance process!
> ...


Is this just from China, or in general?! Seems crazy. 
A friend of mine had her Mum send her a catalogue (can't remember which company) to pick some clothes that she would then buy and send out for her. It was confiscated because the underwear pages were considered pornographic!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Is this just from China, or in general?! Seems crazy.
> A friend of mine had her Mum send her a catalogue (can't remember which company) to pick some clothes that she would then buy and send out for her. It was confiscated because the underwear pages were considered pornographic!!




That's strange Sam... I buy from Bravissimo when I am in the U.K. and yet they sent me a catalogue to my address here.. even stranger it had a Maadi postmark and it was obviously a mail shot. I had no idea that they had local postmarks here.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> None Islamic statues or decorative items such as Buddha's ... so I am guessing no Christian material


We took it to mean just that. Not to ship anything non Islamic. BTW all our boxes were opened (50+) and items checked.


----------

